# 9800m GS or GT ?



## wolf2009 (Nov 8, 2008)

i got a slight problem here. 

I am using this ASUS laptop bought from BB
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9050279&type=product&id=1218012519873

The sticker on the laptop states that this is a 9800m GS, i called asus too, they confirmed this too. 

I checked with GPU-Z, it says it is a GT 







Is GPU-Z able to differentiate between two GPU's ? Are they the same architecture and different clocks ?

SO is this GT or GS ?


----------



## reviewhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

simple,
9800M GT is based on G92m, 96shaders;
9800M GS is based on G94m, 64shaders

does it answer your question?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2008)

its an M GS, its being read wrong. post about this in the GPU-Z forum, w1zzard can fix this then.


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 8, 2008)

so any answers from Wizz himself ?


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 8, 2008)

It's probably a Gpu-z bug.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 9, 2008)

the text in the field "name" comes directly from the driver. can you check what specs your card should have and if they match what gpu-z displays?


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 9, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> the text in the field "name" comes directly from the driver. can you check what specs your card should have and if they match what gpu-z displays?



on the laptop there is a sticker that says 9800m GS, ASUS also says the same thing .


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2008)

What drivers are you using?


----------

